# the outer limits of what we can do



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm discouraged today about our little foster terrier and I could use some advice or words of wisdom from veteran foster folks. Ashley is a mixed terrier and came from a hoarding situation. We took her in shortly after she arrived at our shelter and she had a litter of puppies, of which only one survived and was adopted months ago. We have now had Ashley for nine months. I had the goal of making Ashley into the best pet in the world, one anyone would be happy to adopt.

Ashley has issues, the most important ones are fear (or dislike, not sure which) of humans she doesn't know; in short...she bites, and intense fear of moving vehicles. I have begun to believe that Ashley may have never been outdoors until she came to us. For us, she is the sweetest little dog in the world. We have given her lot of real-life experience with family life and taken her out into the community. I try to work with her also on obedience training, but I am lacking, never seem to have a lot of time for it. We have three dogs of our own. 

It seems like our efforts are just not working. She still has the same issues, although in truth she does have good days and bad days. Sometimes I think the only difference between Ashley and the other little hoarding dogs left at the shelter is that Ashley I think is relatively happy and they probably aren't. I'm not thinking that nothing can be done for Ashley, but that perhaps we aren't the ones to do it. 

However, we are totally committed to Ashley and love her like one of our own dogs. My daughter says we aren't doing her any favors, that we should let her go back to the shelter where the public can see her. But I just can't do that, as I think it would be the ultimate betrayal and I won't. So should we just adopt her ourselves (even though we really don't want to have four dogs at this time)? Or keep working on the fostering and try to keep hope?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I'll be back but wanted to say keep hope really quickly before I left. 

Also, I had to help neighbor's rehome a Scottie after his owner passed. I contacted Scottish Terrier rescue, and was like, well, I have to disclose, he bites, though does not have a record, and they said, oh yeah, of course! I transported him to the rescue people and we sedated him, put 2 brooms through the wires of his crate and carried him into my car like that so we didn't have to touch him! He tours the country with adult only adopters in a giant RV, happily ever after. 

Anyway...be back...probably not til tonight. 

Special-Needs-Success-Page 
some happy stories of harder to place dogs...
http://www.bigdogsbighearts.com/Special-Needs-Success-Page.html


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Bridget said:


> Ashley has issues, the most important ones are fear (or dislike, not sure which) of humans she doesn't know; in short...she bites, and intense fear of moving vehicles. .


I cared for a foster that was hit by a car. While she was on the mend, she stayed at my house. She had an intense fear of moving vehicles..cars, trucks, motorcycles etc. I couldn't blame her, she was struck by a car. 

What I did for her was walk her out in the front yard (about 1 acre, house sits on the back of the acre). I started with her right next to the house and worked there until she had no reaction to passing cars on the street. Then we worked further and further into the yard. By the end of the three plus months, she had no reaction to passing vehicles. 

When I say 'worked' we were working on her basics. I ignored the passing vehicles and asked that much from her as well. I didn't reassure her when a vehicle passed, I didn't react to it at all. I also kept her on a leash and used high value treats.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I have tried what you did with Ashley, but we only live on a normal-size lot, so we are a lot closer to the cars. I fed her treats for every passing car and it didn't seem to do much good. Maybe I just didn't work on it for long enough. It was kind of sporadic. Will consider going back to work on that. 

I can't wait to visit these links. Thanks and thanks for any other help.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I ended up adopting our crazy foster dog, Sasha. She would bite someone if she was given the opportunity, so it is now our job to keep her safe. We love her, and she loves us, but her world is very small compared to most dogs.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd hope you help the dog out. You are kind for taking it in in the first place. This is what fostering is about. It's about rehabilitating a dog or saving a dog that has little hope. Please consider working on it. 

My husky was a foster failure in my home. I wanted to make sure I could care for a dog before I took on the full responsibility. I had little intention on keeping him as he was very difficult to walk (pulled like crazy being the husky he is) and was very dog aggressive. Even though I have zero experience with dogs I ate up all the advice I could get and I did my best with him and now he is MINE. And what's best is I wouldn't change a thing about him any more. He has his bad days but we all do...

I know your difficulties are far worse than what I had with Smokey. But that is the only experience I can share with you...bless

xxx


----------

